# Nah Nah Mah



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

No, that ain't Navajo.

It's the name of the annual Burn Camp in Millcreek Canyon, and this year I got to spend the weekend teaching them archery. Gotta appreciate the set-up here. Burn Camp is for kids who have suffered traumatic burns. Imagine the very worse that such an injury could be for a kid, then times the worst of your imagination by a factor of 100. And this weekend, I got to be one of the people to bring some fun into their lives. How cool is that? What a privilege!

The more time I spend teaching archery, the more convinced I become that there's a primal quality to flipping arrows that goes beyond mere recreation. The motto of the NASP Program is "Changing Lives One Arrow at a Time". Hmmmmm...interesting huh?










There's an addictive quality to shooting a bow that even grabs first time shooters. After shooting more than 50 arrows, this kid had to be dragged away from the line. 8)










It's been suggested to me that when teaching kids, the secret ingredient is direct interaction with adults. But if that's the case, how come the adults are so eager to pick up one of the bows themselves? (And I always chuckle when they discover that they often can't shoot as well as the kids.)










Maybe it's actually the adults having direct interaction with the kids...










An autistic boy recently made a remarkable change in his behavior after being introduced to archery. His mom reports that he rarely spoke, but since shooting some arrows, he won't shut up. All he talks about is archery, but he's talking. (**** straight she bought him a bow.)

You know, the buddhists take a very different attitude towards archery, a martial art. In Japanese archery hitting the bullseye is of no importance. Instead, the archer's form is the point and practice of Kyudo. In true Japanese tradition, it isn't what you do, but how you do it.

[youtube:35iokln4]http://www.youtube.com/v/OA2EnemzBpk?version=3&hl=en_US[/youtube:35iokln4]


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

nice work Finn


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Good work Finn. Those kids will never forget what you've done for them.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

thats awesome! its amazing what can happen by shooting just a few arrows. archery can and will change lives!


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

My youngest step son has been going to burn camp for 5 years now and loves it. His scarring is gone and he doesn't have any emotional trauma but the staff and kids he associates with at burn camp keep him wanting to go back year after year. Thanks for your time and patience and for helping these kids make fun memories. You and the rest of the staff there are angels!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice, Finn. You're one of the best folks I've encountered in life. The world's definitely a beneficiary of your existence. Always a giver. Thanks to Ray Carter and co. for their involvement as well for stepping up. These kinds of selfless acts are what makes the world a better place.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Another great job Mike, a true honor to know you and witness the giving! Well done!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Thanks to Ray Carter and co. for their involvement as well for stepping up.


Oops, I forgot. Thanks definitely go to Ray for bringing me in on this deal. I really can't take "Good Guy" credit because in truth, I'm not the craftsman - just the tool. I received ample compensation, (and knew I would), even if it wasn't financial. And I think that stacking up a few karma chips could help my hunts, too...sure can't hurt. 

Remember this thread next year when I come poking around here looking for helpers. I spoke with the director and we're going to have an even better shoot next year - more interesting targets, trick shots, prizes, etc.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job Finn


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

You are a great teacher and a fine example to these kids, and I am sure their lives have been enriched having met you. Thanks for all you do.

Count me in for next year. 8)


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Atta boy Finn!! My boy is still talking about shooting at the BOU event earlier this summer.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Very cool, thanks for sharing. In an extremely selfish world it is refreshing to see people taking the time to help someone in need. This is very worthy of ones time and efforts, if I could ever be of assistance for such an event please let me know. I would love to help.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Finn,

Thanks so much for doing this. The feed back that I got was the kids loved it and look forward to next year!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cool and props to you! So, does the Great Salt Lake Council sponsor the camp or just allow the use of facilities?


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

The camp is sponsored through a few different groups. I know the U and the local firefighters are the ones who help put it on.


----------

